

Show HN: An API to compress images and reduce bandwidth costs - aam1r
http://tapcelerate.com/check-up/

======
smt88
Generally speaking, what's your algorithm here? Are you just considering near-
lossless compression, or are you in some cases saying that an image could be
lower quality and still look ok?

Are you also looking for images that are displayed in the HTML at smaller
sizes than the files themselves?

------
haches
Could I also use this to resize images? Or convert them to a different format?
That would be interesting in some cases.

